# last nites show



## knockbill (Feb 1, 2010)

last nights' show,,, 

lotsa drama, james in the water way longer then 5 minutes,i thought the gator got him,, notice teh father didn't go in after him...

even tho melvin and leland were keeping their own log count, i wanted to see leland win,, it would have been great to see melvin undoing the chokers,,, he could have lost some weight by the end of teh season....

what do you think? will this series last another season??


----------

